# Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto Cigar Review - A Must Have!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The best cigar I have reviewed to date. The Gran Habano Vintage 2002 in Corojo - Couldn't find any cons. A must have! 
Please visit "http://cremsc...

Read the full review here: Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto Cigar Review - A Must Have!


----------

